# Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter 01406 380520



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

We have been rescuing cats and kittens for over 25 years.

We would like to take this opportunity to link you to our Facebook Page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moulton-Chapel-Cat-Shelter-01406-380520/137662579638181?fref=ts

This is regularly updated by the owners' daughter,Laura,who also takes one mean photo.Also by Steve,cat groomer (username catgroom on here).

We accept a minimum donation of £25 and are registered charity 1071749.

The lady to speak to is Monica,on 01406 380520

THIS IS NOW THE CORRECT PHONE NUMBER.APOLOGIES TO ALL OF YOU WHO ANSWERED THE PREVIOUS UNDELETABLE AD AND DUE TO MY ENTERING THEIR NUMBER,HAVE CALLED AND SPOKEN TO MY MUM AND DAD BY MISTAKE !!:001_rolleyes::biggrin5:

Anyway,a good chance to rewrite this ad,to bump us up the board a bit:hand:


----------

